# My Tarantula Picture Thread - Enjoy !!



## Cpt.nemO (Nov 12, 2005)

*My Picture Thread - Enjoy !! Plz Comment *

Hi everyoone, i decided to make an oficial picture thread cos i have images scattered all over the net and like 98 % wasn't posted here yet   I will try to update as much as possible and choose some good pics. well so lets start with one of my favourites.

Haplopelma Lividum:





































Now this is interesting, here I took to very similar fotos, one was with the flash set to AUTO and the other one was with the flash set in SPEED LIGHT.

Flash set to AUTO:






Flash set to SPEED LIGHT:






These two last pics were taken today.  I hope you all enjoy my lividum.  And if any pro out there would care to give me some tips on photographing, it would be much apreciated.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Nov 12, 2005)

*Pterinochilus murinus*

Now another i really like.  The Pterinochilus murinus orange / red variation.  This one i got like 4 months ago with 2 cm, now the largest one is with more than 6   It has been like a molt every 20 days or so, real fast heuehueheuheu however, i think its going to start to slow down now.

Pterinochilus murinus

























One molt later:

























Next molt:













She has molted again since these two last pics  (i hope its a she heeheheheh)

BTW i made a small 4 mins and a half video of a few of my Ts, you can download it here Click Me for the video.


----------



## GabooN (Nov 12, 2005)

I like your murinus  I'm going to check out your video


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Nov 12, 2005)

*Grammostola aureostriata*

This is another of my jewels ehueheuehueheuehue i love this baby, docile, coward, voracious eater and a personal favourite in the Grammostola genre.

Grammostola aureostriata

























One molt later


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Nov 12, 2005)

GabooN said:
			
		

> I like your murinus  I'm going to check out your video



Thanks man !!  Enjoy the vid heuehueheuehuehe.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Nov 12, 2005)

*Vitalius sorocabae*

Now this is one of my newest T, very common from where i am from eheheehhehehe however, after i got this one, i simply fell in love  :drool:  ahuahuahuahauahuahauhauahuhau, no mor chit chat, here are the pics:

Vitalius sorocabae

























She arrived with her abdomened already like that 
At least i know it should be a month from now the molt. (these pics qere taken on my first days with her, the abdomen has already darkened more since then).


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Nov 12, 2005)

For now, thats it folks.  I will be updating daily if possible until i run outta pictures.

Thank you for visiting


----------



## TheNatural (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi captain,

Nice pics, very good looking aureostriata!!


----------



## thanci (Nov 12, 2005)

For me the best photos are with H.lividum: 2nd and 4th.


----------



## odinn7 (Nov 12, 2005)

Great pics. How do people manage to get pictures of their lividums? I never see mine.


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 12, 2005)

hey ya very nice pics!! WE WANT MORE WE WANT MORE!!!


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Nov 12, 2005)

demonhunter said:
			
		

> hey ya very nice pics!! WE WANT MORE WE WANT MORE!!!


I am glad u guys and gals liked it, you will have more !!! MUCH MORe heuehueheuheuehuehueheuehueheuheueh.  In a few minutes i will post some more.



			
				odinn7 said:
			
		

> Great pics. How do people manage to get pictures of their lividums? I never see mine.


So all of the pics except the last two were taken on the day she arrived, she was like in total shock so she barely moved or represented any kind of threat.  Considering i was expecting a little demon, i was well surprised ehehehehhe.

Thank you all.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Nov 12, 2005)

*Psalmopoeus irminia*

Hi, here are some pics of my favourite arboreal species that i have.  Shes tiny but still a beauty.

Psalmopoeus irminia



















Two molts later:

























Hope you enjoy my little irminias, this last picture is from yesterday.


----------



## lele (Nov 12, 2005)

Some nice shots you've got there   and the video... WOW! very cool!


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Nov 12, 2005)

*Grammostola Iheringi*

This another one of the very delicate, coward, beautiful and naive T i have.  When i handle her, she doesn't want to go back to her home ehehehehehehehe.  I think she likes me back ehueheuheueheuheueh.  Thanks for the post lele, i hope you enjoy the next pictures to.  Well here are the pics:

Grammostola Iheringi

























Feeding Time:

























Hope you all enjoy, BTW i am almos sure its a male.  Haven't spotted the spermatecae (dunno if its written like that in english) yet, and i don~t think i will be spotting it ehyueheuehuehue.

I recieved this beauty together with another one.  The other was always one molt ahead and it was a sexed female.  It died due to mite infestation problem after a molt.  I would have a couple if she didn't die.


----------



## syndicate (Nov 12, 2005)

sick photos!!cobalt blue pics are looking tight.what kinda camera u using?


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Nov 12, 2005)

syndicate said:
			
		

> sick photos!!cobalt blue pics are looking tight.what kinda camera u using?



Thanks man, i am using a Nikon coolpix 3200 (3.2 MP)


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Nov 12, 2005)

*Haplopelma lividum - Baby*

Hi, next up is my small lividum.  I recieved it with 2 cm and now she is with 5 already and close to the next molt.  Well here are the pics.

Haplopelma lividum - Baby

























One molt later:













Unfortunately i only took these two pics of her at that size.

One molt later:



















Before this molt she was with 4 cm, now she is with 5 cm !!!

I love this species.  I hope she maitains the growth rate heuehueheueheu.
cya.

This time i got a couple of shots with her skin already hardened.  It was taken 2 days after the pics above of the "white" cobalt.  She is beautiful.


----------



## Ewok (Nov 12, 2005)

you have a nice tarantula collection there, but i do have to say, dang Grammostola aureostriata has a big butt


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Nov 12, 2005)

-palau- said:
			
		

> you have a nice tarantula collection there, but i do have to say, dang Grammostola aureostriata has a big butt


It most certainly has ehehehehheeeheh i love it. For me, the bigger the better eheheheheheheeh.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Nov 13, 2005)

*Vitalius Roseus*

Well i have 3 of these left (like 10 months ago they were 7).  They arrived with less than a cm still being kept together.  They have grown around 1.5 cm in 10 months.  They most certainly grow far slower than the brachys, that for sure.  Here they are.

Vitalius Roseus













Two or three molts later:







For now these are the only ones i have.  I will try to take a few more later.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Nov 15, 2005)

BTW is there anyone out there also keeping V. roseus lings ??  How are they growing ??


----------



## PinkLady (Nov 16, 2005)

Very nice collection of T's and great pics!!!


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Nov 17, 2005)

PinkLady said:
			
		

> Very nice collection of T's and great pics!!!


Thanks, the irminia and the v. roseus went through a molt, i will take pics later.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Nov 29, 2005)

I am back with two new additions that i am loving !!!! :drool: :drool: :drool: 

First up is my Grammostola pulchra, she has around 15 cm.

This pic is of the day she arrived.  She was very skinny but with the colours simply perfect (it looked as if she haf gone through a molt to weeks earlier).  Well anyways this is her:







Two days after i started feeding her:







And today i picked her up:


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Nov 29, 2005)

*Aphonopelma seemanni*

Now this one i really loved it !!! simply espetacular.  The only downsize was that she is terribly skitish so thats kind of a pain in the .. Well here are the pics, hope u all like it.


----------



## CedrikG (Nov 29, 2005)

lovely picture mate, especially the lividum, look at those mark and coloration ... :worship:


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Nov 29, 2005)

*Pandinus imperator*

I know its not a T but i would like to show you all my only scorp.  It molted last week.  I am not quite sure how big he is right now.  i will have to measure later.  Hope u all enjoy.



















One molt later:
-He molted last week (as mentioned above), here you can compare the size of the pincers.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Nov 29, 2005)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> lovely picture mate, especially the lividum, look at those mark and coloration ... :worship:


Thanks bro !


----------



## FOX (Nov 29, 2005)

How do you get those pics? What camera do you use?
They are fantastic. Many thanks for the great photos.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Nov 29, 2005)

FOX said:
			
		

> How do you get those pics? What camera do you use?
> They are fantastic. Many thanks for the great photos.



Man i use a simple 3.2 MP camera, its the Nikon Coolpix 3200 ! I am glad u enjoyed heueheuheehehue


----------



## TyTy (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey Nemo.. nice photos man!!!


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Dec 1, 2005)

TyTy said:
			
		

> Hey Nemo.. nice photos man!!!



Thanks man !!


----------



## cloud711 (Dec 1, 2005)

nemo, nice t's keep them coming.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Dec 1, 2005)

I'll see of tonight i put some new pics  till Later !


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 1, 2005)

omg very nice pics!!! i love them! what do you keep all your Ts housed in?


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Dec 1, 2005)

demonhunter said:
			
		

> omg very nice pics!!! i love them! what do you keep all your Ts housed in?



I varry between glass terrariums, kritter keepers, deli cups and plastic tapewares.  It basically depends on the size of the T and the money i have to invest on it.


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 1, 2005)

ya same here with me, i dont have lots of money, so im gonna just get tubberwares. i would really aquariums but cant..eh oh well its the T that counts not the terrarium..


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Dec 1, 2005)

demonhunter said:
			
		

> ya same here with me, i dont have lots of money, so im gonna just get tubberwares. i would really aquariums but cant..eh oh well its the T that counts not the terrarium..



Exactly, and not only are they cheaper but they also last longer !


----------



## Socrates (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW - I can't believe I haven't looked at your pictures much sooner.  :worship: 

Terrific pictures, and GORGEOUS tarantulas (and scorpions, too). :clap: :drool: 

---
Wendy
---


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 1, 2005)

hey ya yup exactly! couldnt have said it better


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Dec 1, 2005)

Yep thanks both of u !!  my advice is to subscribe to this thread cos i will put many and many pics along the december.

Enjoy.


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 1, 2005)

already have!


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Feb 20, 2006)

*Thrixopelma pruruiens*

Sorry for the delay everyone, i lost my nikon camera so i am using a crappy DSC - P72 , an old school sony, the brick sized ones, so don't expect good pics 

Well this is a beautiful specimen, Sold as Thrixopelma pruruiens unsexed, but i am nearly sure its a male in the penultimate.

What do y'all think ?


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Feb 20, 2006)

*Eucratoscelus pachypus*

This is a beauty of a specimen,  its an Eucratoscelus pachypus - Stout leg baboon adult female, + or - 7 - 8 cm.

Again, the pics were taken with the brick sony so don't expect much 













All the pictures taken with this sony are on a tripod and no flash (to try and capture the true colors)


----------



## texio (Feb 20, 2006)

hey nemo!!

nice pic! 

arc-br rlZ heehhehehe


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Feb 20, 2006)

*Heteroscodra maculata*

Now this is a beauty, Heteroscodra maculata i think no words can describe it,  its one of those things that u have to see it for your self hehehehhehehehe.  This is a semi adult female, but i will only be sure of the sex when it molts.  here are the pics of her and her enclosure.

BTW i forgot to mention that my male G. iheringi (who was in the pictures on the other page) has died, my female G. Aeuro also.  Probably some bacteria or fungus.































Hope u all like !


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Feb 20, 2006)

texio said:
			
		

> hey nemo!!
> 
> nice pic!
> 
> arc-br rlZ heehhehehe



It most certainly does rule heheheheheheheuehehee.  Brazilians are invading the hobby ehehehehhehe.  Lucky us that have so many species that still aren't in the trade out there heheheheheheheeh.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Feb 20, 2006)

*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens*

Now this is a beauty and they are quite rare down here.  U simply don't find an adult down here, only babies.  These are my first two.  Remember all pics are with the brick sony heheheheheheheheh

ta ta..













Two days later (a little fatter):


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Feb 20, 2006)

*Ok ,,,*

I get like 40 - 50 hits and no repplies.... that sux.


----------



## billopelma (Feb 20, 2006)

> I get like 40 - 50 hits and no repplies.... that sux.


It _is _called a picture thread, may be change the title to 'comment on my picture thread'.http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/images/smilies/smile.gif
 
That H. mac is awesome, definatly on my hit list. C. cyaneo slings are getting to be inexpensive and easily obtainable in the states but adult specimens are still not always available on demand. Got a little one less than a year ago and he's already about 20 cm, I plan on always having a couple in the collection. 

Bill


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Feb 20, 2006)

billopelma said:
			
		

> It _is _called a picture thread, may be change the title to 'comment on my picture thread'.http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> That H. mac is awesome, definatly on my hit list. C. cyaneo slings are getting to be inexpensive and easily obtainable in the states but adult specimens are still not always available on demand. Got a little one less than a year ago and he's already about 20 cm, I plan on always having a couple in the collection.
> 
> Bill



Thank you a lot for the comment.  BTW the chromas down here are the new sensations heuehueheuuehueehueheuehue


thx again;


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Feb 25, 2006)

*Grammostola rosea*

Now this is a little beauty, she is vry pink, its my first one so i got quite impressed !!  Its simply beautiful !  She`s a sub adult female 10 - 12 cm + or -


Here are the pics.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Feb 25, 2006)

*Ephebopus murinus*

Hey everyone, this is a sub adult female, around 13 cm.

Hope u all enjoy !


----------



## David DeVries (Feb 26, 2006)

I love the murinus! I have a baby one that's only about 6 cm.


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Feb 26, 2006)

Great pics, your lividiums a beauty!!!!
Keep us updated,



James


----------



## Twysted (Feb 26, 2006)

how long did it take for your aurostriata to get that size???

I have 2 slings (1/2") and they are taking FOREVER to molt!!


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 1, 2006)

hey everyone, i have finished my second chapter. The third one should be out in a few months.

Cpt.nemO's Chapter 2 - 26 MB - 10 Mins.

http://rapidshare.de/files/14378972/cpt.nemo_-_capitulo_2.WMV.html


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 2, 2006)

This weekened i made 6 new terrariums to start filling in my tarantula shelf.  Here are some pictures of the ready.

This one is for a 15- 16 cm Pulchra







This one is for a seemanni







G.rosea







Selenocosmia sp.







sorocabae







lividum







These are the ones for now   After i will take a picture of the whole shelf.

hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 5, 2006)

CharlesRieder said:
			
		

> how long did it take for your aurostriata to get that size???
> 
> I have 2 slings (1/2") and they are taking FOREVER to molt!!



So man urfontunately my aeuro and my male iheringi died due to fungus or a bacteria problem (but it was like 4 months ago).  Anyways, she is a more or less slow grower, grows far faster than pulchras but far slower than Iheringi.  They grow faster at high ambient temperatures, like 29 / 30 degrees celcius.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 5, 2006)

This is a picture that i shot today of my shelf and its actual state.  All of my tarantulas are on the shelf.  Hope u enjoy.


----------



## anderstd (Mar 5, 2006)

You have some really nice looking T's there. I really like the way you have the enclousers set up. I have been using fake plants in mine. Are you using real plants? If so what do you use?
Thanks


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 5, 2006)

anderstd said:
			
		

> You have some really nice looking T's there. I really like the way you have the enclousers set up. I have been using fake plants in mine. Are you using real plants? If so what do you use?
> Thanks



So bro, i use real plants yeah.  I don't know the names of them but they are of the most common type.  Need little light and water.  Like those used in offices.  I will try to discover the name of these plants.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 8, 2006)

*Mating Avicularia avicularia*

Hi ya all.  yesterday i tried mating my avics.  The male is with only one pedipalp and i am not sure it has the little hook in it.  I think he migh be shooting blanks unfortunately.  SO it is quite probable i mate her with another male if i am able of getting one.

Here are the pictures.

The male by itself:







The males aproach:







The females reception:







Mating:



















Female slowly releasing the male:







Females on its own after having mated:







BTW the female has around 16 cm and the male 17 - 18 cm (he is quite bigger than her in leg span).

I left them together as the recipiente is spacious and they can find food and water with little distress.

Right now i have a couple of chilobrachys living together too.

Hope u all enjoyed, plz leave your comment.


----------



## gustavowright (Mar 18, 2006)

Awesome pics Nemo!Indeed, a beautiful cobalt u have there.Congrats and let it breed though...


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 19, 2006)

gustavowright said:
			
		

> Awesome pics Nemo!Indeed, a beautiful cobalt u have there.Congrats and let it breed though...



I have two adult cobalt females bro, as soon as i get an adult male i will breed both of them, hopefully heheheheheeheheh !


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL still calling that t of yours selenocosmia hey Nemo 
Selenotypus mate


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey man, steve nunn told me it was a selenocosmia sp. undiscribed yet.  I had told him i thought it was a selenotypus.  Nice of you stopping by bro


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi nemo i have some pictures i'd like to show you of a spider i have here thats the same species as yours pm coming your way


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 20, 2006)

*Updates !!*

Hey kyle thanks for the pics bro, very  much appreciated.  Here goes a couple of pics of my girl.  I took em last week.  She is in desperate need of a molt, last molt was more than 1 year and a half ago.  Well here it goes:













I will take this oportunity to update the pictures of my Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens.  I chose to photograph only the fatter one for now.

She went through a molt 20 days ago + or - and hadn`t eaten since.  This weekened i recieve some mealworms, so the feeding party around here started heheheheheeheheh.  Here is a sequence of her taking 4 mealworms in 2 days.  Observer the growth of the abdomen.

First mealworm







Second mealworm (in the same day)







and this last picture she looks like a ball. I took it after she had finished the third mealworm and had already got the fourth one.  I give another 15 - 20 days for her to molt   The other 4 cm sling is practically in the same position.








I will also post two new pictures of one of my favourites eheheheheheheheheh

Here we go:  Heteroscodra maculata 

These pics were the first i took with my new cam, nikon coolpix 5600 P2 so its kind of bad, but anyways, you can get the idea of my little girl.













And last but not least, my gravid Vitalius sorocabae:







I am still working on that flash 

Hope you all enjoy the updates.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 20, 2006)

*Poecilotheria rufilata*

My newest additions are 5 Poecilotheria rufilata of 2 cm each, well 3 of them have molted to 4 cm but they all arrived with 2 cm.  Here are some pics of last week.

2 CM Poecilotheria rufilata













4 CM Poecilotheria rufilata


----------



## Scorpiove (Mar 20, 2006)

Cpt.nemO said:
			
		

> I know its not a T but i would like to show you all my only scorp.  It molted last week.  I am not quite sure how big he is right now.  i will have to measure later.  Hope u all enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I love your pics but I have to tell you that is no _Pandinus imperator_ .  The proof is in the claws.  Emperor scorpions always have very granular (tiny bumps) claws.  Your scorps claws are very smooth.

http://images.google.com/images?svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&q=pandinus+imperator

Google shows various pics of _Pandinus imperator_  All with granular claws.  Watch out even some of the pics on google aren't P. imperator either.  Most are, just look for the granular claws .  Even baby emps have granular claws.  Just thought you would like to know.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 20, 2006)

What scorpion do you think it is ??

Thx for the advice bro !

I will try to take some macro shots of the claws later on today


----------



## Steve Nunn (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Nemo,
Kyle is right, that is a _Selenotypus sp._ without doubt. I know I told you it was "_Selenocosmia_", but I was incorrect, _Selenotypus_.

Steve


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 21, 2006)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Hi Nemo,
> Kyle is right, that is a _Selenotypus sp._ without doubt. I know I told you it was "_Selenocosmia_", but I was incorrect, _Selenotypus_.
> 
> Steve



No problems Steve ! Thanks for the confirmation though   Geez i love the Ts from Aussie, its a pitty they aren`t exported yets.  Steve how long do you think it would take for you to start sending em ???  I understand that applys that "grandson" rules where you need to have bred two generations right ??

Nice having u around


----------



## Steve Nunn (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Nemo,
That is correct, I have to prove up to two generations breeding with all species applied for. That's no big issue, I've been breeding these things for a long time  Compiling the records was not easy, they are very thorough, to the point of extreme in their requests, several inspections and presentations later, it is approved  Within the month they will be available worldwide.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Mar 22, 2006)

Amazing pics and sweet T's!!


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 22, 2006)

Scolopendra55 said:
			
		

> Amazing pics and sweet T's!!



Thanks man  I really appreciate when i have new comments eheheheheheh


Steve, wonderful news bro, hopefully someday they get here ahuahuahaua hauhauahuahauah   Cya around bro


----------



## smof (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome pics and awesome spiders :clap: I think that's the best looking A seemani I've seen


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 22, 2006)

Very nice pictures Nemo, I look forward to seeing more with your new camera.


----------



## Frazier_05 (Mar 22, 2006)

Very impressive photo's Nemo! What are the dimensions of your T shelves? It's very tight and clean, very nice!

Brett


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 22, 2006)

Frazier_05 said:
			
		

> Very impressive photo's Nemo! What are the dimensions of your T shelves? It's very tight and clean, very nice!
> 
> Brett


Hey bro, so its two tanks per shelf, the shelf has 70 cm length, 30 cm depth and around 25 cm hieght, but i can move them around in matters of hight, like every 5 cm or so, like i did with one of them for the maculata tank.  I can also remove them if it is necessary, the problem here was that the don`t slide, so i have to remove tank by tank for maintance.  cya around bro !




			
				Lorgakor said:
			
		

> Very nice pictures Nemo, I look forward to seeing more with your new camera.


Don`t expect much bro, its a simple Coolpix 5600 - p2  ahuahauahauhauah auahu i will keep the post running


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey everyone, fresh pics from tonight.  Today i had the opportunity to photograph my other adult female lividum.  It cool cos its totally differente from the other.  All pics were taken without a flash so that i could capture the real colours.  The final result is very much what i was seeing with my eyes.  This lividum is far bluer than the one on the first page, and if you notice, the cefalothorax of this lividum is far more "square / round" than that of the one in the first page (which is more oval shaped).  Its fantastic to see how they differ so much.  Might one of the be a cyrapagopus ??? (not sure whether i spelt it correctly).

Yeah i know, less talkin more picturing hauhauahua hau ahuahauhau aauh



















And now, my only brachy !! Brachypelma Smithi !!

First, pictures of it when it arrived (1 cm) This picture was taken with flash and my last nikon camera, a coolpix 3200:







And the picture i took today of her one molt later (2 cm) but already in pre molt again (notice the blue beauty on the background).  Shot taken with new cam, coolpix 5600 p2, no flash but with tripod:


----------



## Tichol (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey nemo exelent work buddy ,i really enjoy the pics ,keep in that way.


----------



## Glorin (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi nemo ! Nice pics !!!

Cara ... vc não sabe como eu achei bom de ver essa gringaiada pagando um pau prum brazuca meu !!!  Vc está de parabens !!!

Grande abraço !


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks, i will try to take a few more! Valeu Glorin e isso ae hauahuahaua!!


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey Nemo, very simple yet effective setups! I love em. Did you build the tanks yourself, or can you get those at stores in Brasil?


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Apr 23, 2007)

Novak said:


> Hey Nemo, very simple yet effective setups! I love em. Did you build the tanks yourself, or can you get those at stores in Brasil?


three of them were custom made and the other 6 - 7 i built


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 23, 2007)

Cpt.nemO said:


> three of them were custom made and the other 6 - 7 i built


Awesome man. Got any step by step instructions?:drool:


----------

